# HI!!



## AdrianaLuna (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello All! 

My name is Adriana, I'm 23, I'm from Bayside, NY. And I am now a proud mommy to Earl Gray. a stray kitten born in my boyfriend's grandmother's backyard. We found the litter in a teapot, so we named all the kitties after teas. I joined the forum because I am now a cat fan, and although this isn't my first kitten, this is the first one that is actually my responsibility. He is so cute, full of wonder, and very active. Anyhoo, I'll be posting pics in the right section as soon as I resize them.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Can't wait to see your pix!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Adriana and Earl Gray!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Earl Gray is a cutie!


----------

